# Small stream fishing



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

I`m gonna try to spend more time in the little creeks this year. Theres plenty all around me here. Its somewhere I can hit after work and just a hop and skip to get there so why not. I stopped the other day on route to a job just to peek at the river, sure looked inviting without the kayak hoards that take it over come warm weather.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The Fork's. Looks a bit high right now.


----------



## MinnowChaser (Nov 21, 2016)

StoneFly I love that memorial--thanks for the great picture...The Voelker quote is precisely why I avoid some of the bigger waters--I want solitude as much as I want fish, if not more. Yet, I never feel lost or alone out there. 

I will say that small stream home waters to fish year round are in shorter supply up in your neck of the woods as most up there are closed Type 1 waters and many are frozen up--down here some marginal but fishable smaller streams stay open year round which means some of my favorite experiences are later fall and winter trout fishing. However, the access to water during the summer, and the influx of down staters makes me wonder why you would ever fish the bigger stretches up there during peak season unless you're fishing for a mermaid in a kayak ;-).

Can't wait for the season to open again so I can get back up there on some of my small water favorites, and I am super jealous that you have those to call home streams!!


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Very nice pic Stone Fly.. love the swollen 'times of plenty' status.

One of my haunts below on August 25, a 90* humid day up on top in 'real time' conditions. Down within this steep sided valley was a world quite different. Dense shade with ice cold spring water seeping from the bank slides provides natural ac. Pic is more one of multiple Cedar Knees present, stream is larger than appears, second shot illustrates. The resident fish (Browns and Brookies) though small are quite challenging. Being a trib of a trib and near it's mouth anything is possible though.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

MinnowChaser said:


> However, the access to water during the summer, and the influx of down staters makes me wonder why you would ever fish the bigger stretches up there *during peak season* unless you're fishing for a mermaid in a kayak ;-).


One off season blessing is open water above barriers. If it's not connected the pressure is pretty minimal.

"Peak _-fishing-_ seasons" are subjective.. more about knowing the water, what happens and when. The modern definition of "secret spots"  Even with summers high usage peak/s by all groups (not just anglers) you can find quiet times pretty easily. I like to be on the bank prior to first lights showing, thread the first fly and tie under vehicle dome light. If you want more time arrive an hour (or more) prior first light and try your hand at waking a surface bug. You can even pick a near-by section of water well suited to darkness fishing, then simply re-locate to your first light choice when the time is right. 

I had to chuckle last summer when a friend and I became tangled up in mass livery canoe delivery (4 Vans with trailers!) had significant wait to get out. I heard one old crusty sort say to his friend _"This is EXACTLY why I would never go fishing at this time of day, way better at daylight and you won't have all this b.s. to contend with."_ This was about 10:30 we had launched at 3:00 a.m. Other than the Mermaid option that the old guy nailed it right though.


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Nice pics shotgunner. That almost looks like the Manistee here in spots, sure looks good. I like the spider web in that 2nd pic, pretty cool. Ive never been a good morning person, but any more to fish on the rivers I`m gonna have to work on that, and then theres the bad weather days that are open, kinda limits fishing on alot of rivers anymore once the kayak hatch starts


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

This is a little stream I stop at going out to a job by Shush Mountain that never freezes. It looks really inviting and Ive never seen anyone fishing around there. Might have to take a ride there this spring.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

shotgunner said:


> Very nice pic Stone Fly.. love the swollen 'times of plenty' status.
> 
> One of my haunts below on August 25, a 90* humid day up on top in 'real time' conditions. Down within this steep sided valley was a world quite different. Dense shade with ice cold spring water seeping from the bank slides provides natural ac. Pic is more one of multiple Cedar Knees present, stream is larger than appears, second shot illustrates. The resident fish (Browns and Brookies) though small are quite challenging. Being a trib of a trib and near it's mouth anything is possible though.



Looks like one of my haunts as well! I do believe we shared notes a few years ago. These little streams are absolutely fantastic. Part of the fun is finding them. In the book "Rivers of Sand" there is a chapter called "Chasing Lines" It is referring to looking at a Gazetter and following the lines. I have a couple new lines I plan on looking for this season.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Stone Fly, I know that spot, beautiful water. Have never had a line in her either.. only so much time. Maybe this year. Good point on the less than optimal days slowing the pressure a bit, and the fishing is usually better.

BB, yup.. that we did. To bad we didn't connect for that snowmobile scouting mission, would have been kinda fun.

I did read "Rivers of Sand" and was quite pleasantly surprised at how far it exceeded my expectations! Would recommend to anyone, especially residents of The Lakes Region. "Bluelining" is another term for the same thing.. Whatever it's called I plan on doing some this season myself. 

At this point the calendar is on our side


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

What!! Are you kidding? You know my top secret spot? nothing is sacred. lol


----------

